# Skull Chandelier



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

My first prop for 2007 is still on going. The part I'm stuck on now is the new circuit boards for the skulls. The speakers work great but the jaw vibrates instead of moving with the input. I tried using a walwart to increase the power but I think I trashed a circuit in the process.

If I can't get the circuits working I'll still have a schweeet prop to hang outside on my porch.

The skulls are the Gemmy candy dishes and I cut the platter off.

_Here's the link to the circuit diagram I'm using:_
http://home.rica.net/jimk/projects/servo/index.htm

_The chandelier I bought on ebay:_
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2007/Chandelier1.JPG

_Chandelier rewired and skulls attached:_
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2007/Chandelier3.JPG

_Chandelier after stripping the paint and repainting:_
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2007/Chandelier9.JPG
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2007/Chandelier10.JPG


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

This circuit has been on my 'to do ' list for quite some time. I need to quit procrastinating. I hope you get your bugs worked out.

The chandelier looks great.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I wish I could be of help, but I've never used that circuit before. Nice chandelier though. It looks really great!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

It looks terrific! Good luck on the circuits.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks guys. If I do get the circuit working I'll post something about it that might help others if they want to build it.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

looks great


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good ,hope you get it up and running


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I wish I could do that...good job so far


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Hauntiholik, your project gives me a great idea about how to convert an already existing chandelier hanging at my mom's house into a skull chandelier. _Thanks!_ 
(I mean convert it temporarily for Halloween; my mom would never go for having a skull chandelier all year round.)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I gave up on the circuit hack for the candy dish skulls. I'll figure those out later.

When I originally planned the project, it was with a different kind of skull altogether and unfortunately the idea came to me in November so I had to wait until now to get my hands on them.

Here's a link to he skulls I'll be finishing the chandelier with. I think keeping them out of sync is creepier than having them synced up. What do you think? They'll all be activated by a pressure mat.
Halloween :: Skulls video by Hauntiholik - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid159.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid159.photobucket.com/albums/t131/Hauntiholik/Halloween/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@t131/Hauntiholik/Halloween/skulls


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job Heather!!!
Yes, not all in sync, way better!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Golly! that will freak some people out. Good job.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very cool, Hauntie. I still need to make sumpthin move


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I love that Chandelier! Sorry you were not able to get the circuit to work, but can't you wire all the activation buttons together to operate from one switch so they trigger together? This year you can make it a manually triggered prop, and next year you can fully automate it. Nice job.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Richie said:


> can't you wire all the activation buttons together to operate from one switch so they trigger together?


That is my plan  They will all be wired together utilizing the "Try Me" wiring and a pressure mat will activate them.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Fantastic job! Hope it works out for you. Was it expensive to make? Where did you get the skulls?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice!!! My wife is making one for this year, im going to have to show her this!! I made my skulls, if you have a letex skull mold you can use it to make plastic copys. Heres a link if you want http://www.alumilite.com/checkout/index.php?cPath=22_28&osCsid=b2b3ba2bf7886392b912cc4789de111f


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Evil Eyes said:


> Was it expensive to make? Where did you get the skulls?


It's hasn't been a cheap project. I could enter it into a $200 prop challenge.

The chandelier is from the 1920's. I wanted something gothic looking and I found it on ebay with shipping for $85.

It was painted avocado green so I had disassemble it and strip the paint. (used carb cleaner $0, dremel bits - $9)
Replacement wiring (5 electric xmas candles + 5 flicker flame bulbs - $10)
New outlet power cord - $5

5 skull candy dishes (purchased in winter + circuit boards) - $95 unable to hack these so they'll be incorporated into another prop.

5 new "scary skulls" - $65

pressure mat - $6
Wiring for pressure mat - $5

total spent on project - $280
total without discarded skulls $185


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

IT'S ALIIIIIIIIVE!!!!!!

Stay tuned for video. I don't know where hubby hid the camera.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Where di you get a pressure mat for $5? I'd love to have something like that, but I've only seen them for $50 and up...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

berzerkmonkey said:


> Where di you get a pressure mat for $5? I'd love to have something like that, but I've only seen them for $50 and up...


You can use a screaming doormat from Walgreens or make your own.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=54847


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Video is located here: http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=161618


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

I hate you. This prop is just too awesome. I hate you I hate you I hate you. Good work. It's kind of like the Enchanted Tiki Room except instead of obnoxious exotic birds you've got wonderful wonderful demented skullies. Did I mention I hate you?


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

I love, love, love it! It was worth the effort.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

WOW, Awesome job!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

This was fun if you ignore my swearing. Now that it's done I've wondered if people would buy something like this. The labor on the chandelier would make it pricey though.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks great. The price was worth it... you can say... see, I made that.

The next thing that I plan on making move is me... to a new house with more space! (I can dream can't I?)


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks great, Hauntiholik!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Finally catching up on some of these threads. First of all, I LOVE the chandelier!

Question about the circuit. I was doing some searching, and it looks like single channel color organs are used for lights, motors etc to sound. Is this a simple color organ circuit? If so then maybe a different organ circuit that doesn't require so much power, or that is not tuned to a lower frequency would work.


----------

